# 8 Nissan Rogue Sport Specs You Need to Know | Differences Between Rogue and Rogue Sport



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

*8 Nissan Rogue Sport Specs You Need to Know | Differences Between Rogue and Rogue Sport*

​



> *The small crossover segment has grown by leaps and bounds in recent years.*
> 
> Every automaker is getting in on the action, from Mazda and Toyota, to Honda, Chevrolet, Jeepand, yes, even Nissan. This Japanese brand recently introduced its new Rogue Sport, a three-quarter-scale riff on its best-selling Rogue utility vehicle.
> 
> But does it capture the magic of its bigger brother, which has become Nissan’s most-popular model? For the most part, yes, in a bite-sized package. Expounding on this, here are eight things you should know about the new Rogue Sport.


Read more about the 8 Nissan Rogue Sport Specs You Need to Know | Differences Between Rogue and Rogue Sport at AutoGuide.com.


----------

